# 1942



## Josiah (Dec 29, 2014)




----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2014)

awwwwww cute...


----------



## Josiah (Dec 29, 2014)

I can remember as that child knowing that that rowboat was a man-of-war headed for action against the Nazi fleet. That magical ability to pretend which was so vivid as a child is totally missing in my senior years. I don't know if that's just me or is it true in general.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2014)

..Because we become used to the world and it's ways Josiah....we've been there done it, seen it..nothing surprises us any more..nothing is new, the past is a foreign country we did things differently there


----------



## Melody1948 (Dec 30, 2014)

*smile*, cute.....
That's the year I was born.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 30, 2014)

Viking Ship:
Men I have "good news and bad news"

*Good News:* Extra rations for all rowers!!
*Bad News: *The Captain wants to water ski!!!!


----------

